# pie plates



## CHINO_vr6 (Jun 4, 2007)

anyone want to trade their pie plates for b5 s4 wheels in minty condition with pretty fresh conti wheels


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: pie plates (CHINO_vr6)*

do need 4 pie plates or just 1 or 2? i have a couple laying around i can ship ya


----------



## CHINO_vr6 (Jun 4, 2007)

yea i want a set


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (CHINO_vr6)*

did you want fully polished or normal finish


----------



## CHINO_vr6 (Jun 4, 2007)

doesnt make a difference ...as long as there in decent condition


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (CHINO_vr6)*

well i have a couple 10 inch pie pans and a set of four 14 inch pie pans


----------



## CHINO_vr6 (Jun 4, 2007)

haha funnny guy..


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (CHINO_vr6)*

If those wheels fit over the hp2 brake calipers, then i may be interested in a straight up trade.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

What size wheels is the S4 wheel? My pie plates are 17x8 with 255/40 tire. If you are interested in a trade LMK.


----------



## CHINO_vr6 (Jun 4, 2007)

17 x7.5 42 offset


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks, but I don't think they will clear my caliper


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (passatcr)*

yea our nice 18" 4 piston brembo calipers wont clear most wheels lol


----------

